# Pc config for about Rs.About 1 Lakh.



## rahulvyas (Jun 18, 2011)

I need the config
I am gonna oc ,play games,HD monitor,One of the best graphics card,And I need atleast 8Gb ddr3 Ram for my sofwares such as photoshop,dreamweaver,indesign,3ds max,etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is a config with 8 gigs ram-


*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8P67 PRO| 11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL|5200
*Graphic Card*
|MSI HD 6970 Lightning*2 (crossfire)|42000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Glacialtech GP AX 950 AA|7900
*Case*
|CM HAF 912 Advanced |5600
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
|
* Total*
|102500


----------



## shayem (Jun 18, 2011)

*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 15000
*Motherboard*
|ASUS P8Z68-V PRO| 13200
*RAM*
|Gskill F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5300
*Graphic Card*
|MSI N580GTX Lightning|30000
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|ASUS 24X SATA DVD|1000
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850V2 |7300
*Case*
|CM HAF 912 Advanced |5600
*Monitor*
|LG D2342P FullHD LED|17000
*Mouse and Keyboard*
|Razer Cyclosa Gaming Bundle|2000
*Speakers*
|Logitech Z313|1500
|
* Total*
|100600
Check availability of monitor. If available it should be priced around that amount. Else get Dell Alienware Optx AW2210 @15000 and get APC 1.1KVA UPS with rest of money.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 18, 2011)

You should fill this:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/128247-pc-build-questionnaire-template.html

It will help others better answer your queries. 

Both the configs above are good. But I think he will benefit from an IPS panel for his work. Something like a Dell U2211H, or U2311H or U2411H. can be used for gaming too as in my case (only gaming) but is more suited for photoshop and such.

he can get a quadro gfx for that price^^^


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jun 18, 2011)

i suggest this - 



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|Intel Core i7 2600k| 16000
*CPU Cooler*
|CM Hyper N620|2500
*Motherboard*
|Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3H-B3|11500
*RAM*
|G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL8D-8GBXM|5400 
*Graphic Card*
|Sapphire HD6870 * 2 Crossfire/MSI R6970 Lightning|22400
*SSD*
|Kingston SVP100S2/96G 96 GB|9400
*HDD*
|Seagate 1TB 7200.12|2700
*DVD Writer*
|LG 22X SATA DVD|900
*PSU*
|Corsair TX850 V2|6800
*Case*
|Lian Li Lancool K58W|4300
*Monitor*
|DELL ST2220L|8700
*Mouse*
|CM Spawn (With Free Mouse Pad)|2200
*Keyboard*
|Razer Arctosa|2000
*UPS*
|APC 1.1KVA|4300
*Speakers*
|Altec Lancing VS4621|3200
|
* Total*
|102300
you need good cooler to overclock.
a ups is must for such a high end config!


----------



## doomgiver (Jun 18, 2011)

arent intel ssd's better than the rest?


----------



## Piyush (Jun 18, 2011)

doomgiver said:


> arent intel ssd's better than the rest?



no...it isnt like that

i have a soft corner for OCZ SSDs


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 19, 2011)

Well, OP
If you want a good monitor, get a Samsung Px-2370. Its a great panel. Costs 14k.
Its completely worth extra investment.


----------



## rahulvyas (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks Guys
Check this out:
Gamer Xtreme FTW

Tech freak yours good.Is GTX better or AMD?(nvidia or AMD)


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

rahulvyas said:


> Thanks Guys
> Check this out:
> Gamer Xtreme FTW
> 
> Tech freak yours good.Is GTX better or AMD?(nvidia or AMD)



don't, you'll get the same specs for half the price if you buy separate

And for GPU, I strongly suggest a single GPU, an nVidia GTX580 if can be, will help with CUDA in your work a lot!


----------



## Cilus (Jun 20, 2011)

No doubt GTX 580 is the best single GPU card but the performance improvement over a HD 6970 or GTX 570 compared to the price it is not advisable. Even a HD 6850 or GTX 460 1 GB dual GPU setup beats GTX 580 at around 10K less price.
So get a HD 6970 or GTX 570 twin frozer III version and enjoy gaming. They can handle 1080P resolution with ease. Add another card in future if you feel you need more performance. Don't just jump to GTX 580.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 20, 2011)

or go with 6870 in crossfire


----------



## rahulvyas (Jun 20, 2011)

How to go with 6870 in crossfire ?
Or any nvidia single graphics Card in SLI?


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 20, 2011)

I know dual setup sounds nice, but their value depriciates @ double value.

Selling them off at lower prices is more painful.

I'm still for a single HD6950 2GB and try your luck at HD6970 unlock stint.

It makes sense, cuz that single GPU can power all games you need. And the money saved, can be used to upgrade to the HD7k or likewise from nVidia at the end of 2011.


----------



## shayem (Jun 21, 2011)

+1 for comp@ddict post


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 21, 2011)

@ comp@ddict: Very True


----------



## Cilus (Jun 21, 2011)

comp@ddict, buying two cheaper GPU and selling them won't hurt your pocket that much as in case of selling a GTX 580. A can still get 9-10K for each of them. Even after one year, 5 to 6 K can be squeezed for HD 6870.

And also CF of two HD 6870 will also save you more money, around 10K I guess and you will get better performance than the most powerful single GPU till date. I don't think you need to upgrade your GPU anytime sooner and you can use it for two years down the line. The money saving thing is applied here while offering more performance.

But I'm with your suggestion to go with a HD 6950 2 GB version for now and add another after some time to get double power. In fact i have suggested that also, with HD 6970.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 21, 2011)

> A can still get 9-10K for each of them.



Buying 2x HD6870 for 11k each, you think each will sell for 9k?


----------



## rahulvyas (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey
Should I buy Amd Phenom ii x6 or i7 2600k?
I choose asus rampage iii extreme with intel or asus crosshair V formula with AMD?
Can anyone explain me or find a tutorial of explaining water cooling?
I will get from this shop:
SMC international


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 22, 2011)

For Processor Go With Intel i7 2600K
Instead of Asus Rampage III Extreme Go For Asus Maximus iV - Z Or P8Z68 V - Pro
Overclock.net - Overclocking.net - articles/water-cooling-guide.htm


----------



## rahulvyas (Jun 22, 2011)

Shall I go with alienware?

But amd x6 is 6 core and i7 4 cores!!??


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 22, 2011)

rahulvyas said:


> Shall I go with alienware?
> 
> But amd x6 is 6 core and i7 4 cores!!??



I Didn't Understand "Shall I go with alienware?

AMD Has 2 core extra but it doesn't defeat 2600k in a single test.
AnandTech - Bench - CPU


----------



## rahulvyas (Jun 22, 2011)

Ohk,And motherboard? You suggest me a config for about 1 lakh ,I also want headphones-cool because I use a rs.150 i ball headphone xD...

Yes you are right about the i7 2600k Now which mobo and the complete Config?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> Buying 2x HD6870 for 11k each, you think each will sell for 9k?


Yes, when HD 6900 series was launched I was thinking to get a HD 6950 and to unlock it to HD 6970 and selling off my existing XFX HD 6870. I got a quote of 9K for it. I think still I can sell it to 8K.

And that's not the point, using SLI or Crossfire has its own benefits:-

1. You will get better performance than today's high end single GPU based cards.

2. You will do it in a cheaper price and can save a good amount of money.

3. With driver updates, multi GPU scaling is also getting increased.

4. Regarding selling of your GPU, lets say you have a GTX 580 @ 30K. I guess when you have spent 30K, then at least it should have a life span of minimum 1.5 to 2 years for an average user (not considering millionaires). Now after that much of time going multi GPU with such an old but costly card is not viable. So you have to sell it in a far cheaper price.
In case of say, two HD6870, in the 1st place, you are saving around 8/9K and You are getting more than 10% better performance than a GTX 580. After two years, you can still sell them around 5 to 6K. I don't wanna start a debate here about what will be the price of your old GPU after 2 years but if you look at different forums' Bazzar section, you will find out that people are selling cards like GTX 275 (original price was 12 to 14K) at 6K.


----------



## rahulvyas (Jun 22, 2011)

Cilus whats cost of ur system in these days?

How can this motherboard support 48GB RAm?OMG
IntelÂ® Desktop Board DX58SO2


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2011)

It is around 85K now a days.

The motherboard you've mentioned is based on X58 chipset, designed for Bloomfield and Gulftown based quadcore and sixcore Core i7 processors. They are basically previous generation core i7 processors and have Tri Channel memory controllers compared to the dual channel of current i7 processors.

So number of memory slots on those mobos should be like 3, 6 or generally 3 X y where Y is any integer number. This mobo is having 6 slots and each slot can actually support a single 8 GB module, if available. So max memory supported is 8X6 GB = 48 GB.


----------



## comp@ddict (Jun 22, 2011)

> existing XFX HD 6870. I got a quote of 9K for it.



you do realise that's a few months old?

HD6900 released a couple of months back didn't it?


----------



## mOCHU (Jun 22, 2011)

And.. thot abt getting a ssd instead of the Seagate 1TB 7200.12? If u need performance, get a ocz or ny of the better rated new gen ssds and ull get a bigger performance boost than any other single component in the pc. If u need storage, well, just get an external device and dump stuff thr!! And, will also help knock off some wattage required and u mite settle for a 850W

And, yes.. i too would suggest the 8GBXM because of the overclock potential. and as far the gfx card is concerned - agree wid comp@ddict. Get one 6950 or 6970 now (from lets say sapphire or his instead of msi.. as i guess u r going for the msi only cuz of the lower price) and make it a crossfirex setup at arnd the year end when prices should be a lot lower. The 6950 or 6970 must be able to handle all but the most extreme game settings. I wud say invest the extra money in an ssd rather than the additional gfx card for nw.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 22, 2011)

mOCHU said:


> And.. thot abt getting a ssd instead of the Seagate 1TB 7200.12? If u need performance, get a ocz or ny of the better rated new gen ssds and ull get a bigger performance boost than any other single component in the pc. If u need storage, well, just get an external device and dump stuff thr!! And, will also help knock off some wattage required and u mite settle for a 850W
> 
> And, yes.. i too would suggest the 8GBXM because of the overclock potential. and as far the gfx card is concerned - agree wid comp@ddict. Get one 6950 or 6970 now (from lets say sapphire or his instead of msi.. as i guess u r going for the msi only cuz of the lower price) and make it a crossfirex setup at arnd the year end when prices should be a lot lower. The 6950 or 6970 must be able to handle all but the most extreme game settings. I wud say invest the extra money in an ssd rather than the additional gfx card for nw.



But SSD Failure Rate Is Very High. You Will Have Backup Data Every Week.
Once it failed it will take 20 days to be replaced & that will waste your valuable time. Don't Invest In A SSD For Now But if You Want Then Invest in a less capacity ssd or cheaper ssds or you can go for a hybrid ssds or velociraptors.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2011)

comp@ddict said:


> you do realise that's a few months old?
> 
> HD6900 released a couple of months back didn't it?



I have purchased my first HD 6870 when it was released first. I purchased it on 23/11/10 @ 15K. And I'm telling you still I have offers of 8.5K to 9/10K for the XFX model as it is having 3 Years of Warranty. But lets just close the discussion about my old card's price. Just consider the scenario I've given.


----------



## mOCHU (Jun 22, 2011)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> But SSD Failure Rate Is Very High. You Will Have Backup Data Every Week.
> Once it failed it will take 20 days to be replaced & that will waste your valuable time. Don't Invest In A SSD For Now But if You Want Then Invest in a less capacity ssd or cheaper ssds or you can go for a hybrid ssds or velociraptors.



Failure rates for newer SSDs much lower. Especially for those based on the newer marvel or sandforce controllers. Thats why i mentioned tat he go for the newer generations ssds with those controllers and trim support. I do agree that failure rates are higher as opposed to a magnetic disk, but isnt a 4-5x (atleast) performance gain in R/Ws worth a +5-6% failure rate and the +6000 INR? Especially where a guy is spending 1L INR on a config?

When u planning to buy tis pc?



Cilus said:


> I have purchased my first HD 6870 when it was released first. I purchased it on 23/11/10 @ 15K. And I'm telling you still I have offers of 8.5K to 9/10K for the XFX model as it is having 3 Years of Warranty. But lets just close the discussion about my old card's price. Just consider the scenario I've given.



Errm.. Not to diss u or something, but why get a 8 months old card when u can get a new one for nearly the same price?


----------



## Cilus (Jun 22, 2011)

At 8.5K you can get a maximum of GTX 460 768 MB card. HD 6870 is far better than that and with the new driver updates its performance has been improved a lot. If you overclock it slightly, around 950 to 970 MHz from stock speed of 900 MHz, it gives you same performance of a GTX 560 Ti, almost 2/2.5 K costlier than it.


----------

